# 28 days PG-not pulling fur



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am pretty new to rabbits. We have a 5 mo. old Holland Lop 28 days pregnant and she has not pulled any fur. Her nest just has hay. I pulled fur around four of her teats this morning but I didn't put it in her nest box. It is very warm here so I didn't know if I should. 

Should I continue to pull fur for her? Should I put it in the nest?

Thanks, 
Christy


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

Some does will not pull fur until AFTER they have kindled.
I also use hay for the nesting material. I wouldn't pull fur unless
she has kindled and didn't pull any.

I only raise NZ and CALS and they tend to kindle on day 31 to day 32.
With smaller litters, they might go to day 33 or 34 before kindling.

Good luck with the new litter.

Linda Welch
Texas Rabbit Connection


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

My does only pull fur a couple hours before they kindle. They like to keep me on my toes. That reminds me; I had a doe pulling fur about an hour ago. I think I should go check on her....


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

I put a nest box in on day 28 but seldom do any of them kindle before day 30 or 31 and that's with my mini lops, mini rex and my new zealands.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

:dance: 

Yup, 5 more little kits. That's about 80 births so far this year. I also have 2 good NZW litters. I'm planning to keep most of them for breeding stock.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, I'll see how she does before I start to worry too much. 

It seems like everything I have read about Hollands says they don't kindle well so I guess I'm just expecting problems  

I'll let you know how she does.

Thanks!
Christy


----------



## BellsBunnies (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Christy,
We have raised Holland for several year. Ours usually go 30-31 days and pull the fur right before they kindle. If this is her first litter you will want to keep an eye on her. To make sure she uses the nestbox. As soon as you know she has kindled check the nestbox and make sure all the kits are alive in warm. We have had very good results with our hollands as far as giving birth without complications.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

:dance: 
My rabbits had two more litters. 19 more kits and I think at two more rabbits will kindle soon. Things are really "hopping"  around here!!!

Rick


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

I was surprised yesterday (13th) to find 4 fat baby rabbits in a nest box of a rabbit that was suppose to have babies on the 10th. I almost put her back with the buck on the 12th, but decided it was to hot. So don't give up on yours to soon. Good luck!
Dian


----------



## Tucker (Jan 4, 2005)

Dian said:


> I was surprised yesterday (13th) to find 4 fat baby rabbits in a nest box of a rabbit that was suppose to have babies on the 10th. I almost put her back with the buck on the 12th, but decided it was to hot. So don't give up on yours to soon. Good luck!
> Dian



Hi Dian ,,  some does will drive you insane ,, 

my doe spotty useually has her kits on the day/evening day 31 or I'll go out in the morning of day 32 and there they'll be  

most all the other does I've had ,, WNZ , Cals , 1 Harliquin , have had their kits 'sometime' on day 32 or I'll find morning of day 33 ,, 

but I once had a BNZ doe that drove me nuts every time I bred her :baby04: ,, I can't palipate (sp?) and she would be big as heck and would wait every time ,, till late day 33 or day 34 ,, once she went to morning of day 35 :grump: 

I'd be wearing a path out to the building checking and she'd just sit there calmly looking at me like "as long as you watch me I'm NOT goina do it"  


I remember reading somewhere to wait till day 36 before trying a rebreeding but don't remember where I read it at ,, but I've also read where when people KNEW a doe was pregnant they would try a rebreed on day 32/33 to start labor ? I think I said that right ..


----------



## Tucker (Jan 4, 2005)

cmharris6002 said:


> Okay, I'll see how she does before I start to worry too much.
> 
> It seems like everything I have read about Hollands says they don't kindle well so I guess I'm just expecting problems
> 
> ...




 .. Today is day 32 :nerd: Any happy news yet ??


----------

